# update to so sad...



## mom876 (Nov 15, 2008)

My daughter just called. The lawyer got the charges reduced to a first offense DUI  But whatever works I guess. She has to pay a $1000 fine and take a 10 week class. No jail time.

I think she is relieved. I know I am. I just told her again to always use good judgement and make the right choice. I will continue to pray for her daily and will always love her. 

Thanks to any and all who sent a prayer for us.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great news! Hopfully this experience will help her to make better choices next time. Good luck!


----------



## mom876 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am just so relieved that she won't have to go to jail. She doesn't have the emotional stability to deal with it. She was assaulted by another inmate when she had to spend the night in jail. I couldn't bear the thought of what might happen to her if she had to be there for several months and so far from home. 

I hope that she has learned something, no, everything she needs to from this experience.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

maybe she can talk to her lawyer to see if there is anyway to get these DUI's removed in the future and work towards that goal.

give your daughter a clean slate. I am sure she is a good person


----------



## mom876 (Nov 15, 2008)

If she completes the 10 week course and pays the fine she can get her license back right after instead of losing it for a year.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well there you go, make sure she does the course and see if she can get it removed from her record after X amount of time...

Which state is this in?


----------



## mom876 (Nov 15, 2008)

VA


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

ok so what is the second state she got the DUI in? 

she does realize this will follow her for the rest of her life, it has to go on every job application, So tell her to make she does EVERYTHING the court requires then fight like He** to get it expunged in either state.

It will probably take like 5 years...

in the mean time, tell her to do some schooling and get a Degree in something like a BA. 

This way a future employers can say..ok she made a stupid mistake and she really turned things around....

need to change for the positive.


----------



## mom876 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry, I'm in TN she's in VA.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OK so now she got her first DUI in TN and now a second one in VA.

do I have this correct??


----------



## mom876 (Nov 15, 2008)

yes. They are counting it as a first DUI in VA.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OK so she has a "first DUI in TN" and also a "first DUI in VA"

so two "first time offenses" in 2 states??

am I reading this right?

Now what you need to do is check BOTH states and see if either allow for Expungement of the record if she does X, Y and Z....

otherwise she could have a hard time with a career.

You really need to research both states to try and see if you can get this removed down the line, As well as get her some education in the mean time to help with the expungement and job oppurtunities.

If not, she won't have as many choices in life.


----------



## Lew (Mar 10, 2009)

Been there done that, now older and wiser. In this day and age better to do your drinking at home, or take a taxi.


----------

